# Dug 2 Privy's this weekend.



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2021)

Got out Sunday to dig 2 old Privy's behind what looked like a 1870's house possibly? Our Digging Buddy got Permission since he lives in this small obscure Old Town & knows the Locals. The Best Item we found was this Cool intact not Broken white Milk Glass Pitcher, mint with out a chip & amazingly the Handle intact which is virtually impossible to find that way. Some Pics below. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 12, 2021)

According to the makers mark on the base it isn't composed of glass.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 12, 2021)

Years ago it wasn't a throwaway Society, they only threw it away when it was broke they couldn't fix it. Very nice find.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2021)

Some more Pics.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 13, 2021)

How the heck do you find spots like that in the middle of a neighborhood. I'm in the Chicagoland area if anybody needs someone to move real estate when they find something like that, I'm your guy.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's the Pitcher cleaned up some. LEON.


----------



## A2TED (Apr 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's the Pitcher cleaned up some. LEON.View attachment 223331View attachment 223332


Nice little creamer. Great condition as well!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 13, 2021)

A2TED said:


> Nice little creamer. Great condition as well!


Sweet


----------



## Len (Apr 13, 2021)

I like that clay pipe.  The majority of them don't have maker's marks. "Now find that missing piece."  --Congrats. Nice finds.
--Len (CT)


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2021)

Len said:


> I like that clay pipe.  The majority of them don't have maker's marks. "Now find that missing piece."  --Congrats. Nice finds.
> --Len (CT)




pipe cleaned up.


----------



## Len (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi Hemihampton!

 Thx for the pic. Is that G&R MARY? --The depth of your pit is getting toward the first half of the 1800s. If you had the rest of it, the hole could help you date the pipe, as well as looking up the maker. Generally, the larger the older. A nice find in any case.  ...Also, Being an old Mopar guy myself, I have to ask, do you drive around Mich. in a Chrysler product? 

Keep Digging and Stay Well,
Len (CT)


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes I do. LEON.


----------



## E (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yes I do. LEON.View attachment 223343View attachment 223344


Wow, that one cleaned up really well...


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yes I do. LEON.View attachment 223343View attachment 223344


Hi Leon how are you doing?  Wow!   is that a 1970 Charger?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Is this VIC? Yes it is a 70 Charger. Unfortunately I had to sell it Recently. BUT, I still got my rare one of 2 known to exist 1972 Bengal Charger. And 66 Mustang.. LEON.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is this VIC? Yes it is a 70 Charger. Unfortunately I had to sell it Recently. BUT, I still got my rare one of 2 known to exist 1972 Bengal Charger. And 66 Mustang.. LEON.


Yes it is Vic  Sorry you had to sell that beauty, I'm starting to tear up over here and it was not even my car! Send me a pic of the 72 if you get a chance. Glad to see you are busy digging and hunting down new sites.  Take Care Leon


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

72 bengal.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Apr 14, 2021)

Would love to see that, im a Mopar fan


----------

